# [Solved]  iwconfig wlan0 : no wireless extensions

## double_crane

my laptop has these two net cards

```

#~: lspci:

:Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

:Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 0a)

```

now eth0  use correctly.but wlan0 not.

in kernel, drivers, network,wireless LAN , I have choosed  CONFIG_RTL8723AE

and I 've copy realtek firmware in /lib/firmware/

```

~#: dmesg:

[    0.226352] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:8723] type 00 class 0x028000

[    3.092680] rtl8723ae: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8723fw_B.bin

```

now wlan0 inode exist in ifconfig

```

~$:ifconfig:

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 24:fd:52:7b:ba:e1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

but wlan0 is still not able to use.

Here are the ERRORS

```

localhost ~ # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

localhost ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

Any ideas?Last edited by double_crane on Mon Jul 22, 2013 7:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## double_crane

related CONFIGs my kernel

networking support---Wireless-->

```

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

```

Device drivers-->network device support---wireless lan

```

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_RTL8723AE=y

# CONFIG_RTL8192CU is not set

CONFIG_RTLWIFI=y

```

----------

## double_crane

Solved.

see this webpage

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/wlan0-no-wireless-extension-907830/

it's useful

```

Gentoo linux # iw wlan0 scan

BSS 00:21:27:60:73:74(on wlan0)

   TSF: 76338278785 usec (0d, 21:12:18)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -54.00 dBm

   last seen: 390 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: TP-LINK

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 12.0 24.0 36.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   Country: CN   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 13] @ 20 dBm

   ERP: Use_Protection

   Extended supported rates: 9.0 18.0 48.0 54.0 

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: PreAuth (0x0001)

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

BSS bc:d1:77:a7:24:3e(on wlan0)

   TSF: 12644354701 usec (0d, 03:30:44)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble SpectrumMgmt (0x0131)

   signal: 16.00 dBm

   last seen: 432 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: ISO60

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   ERP: NonERP_Present

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: TKIP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x106e

         HT20/HT40

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: No restriction (0x00)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: below

       * STA channel width: any

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: non-HT mixed

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-0000-bcd177a7243e

       * Manufacturer: TP-LINK

       * Model: TL-WR841N

       * Model Number: 1.0

       * Serial Number: 1.0

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: Wireless N Router WR841N

       * Config methods: Ethernet, Label, PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x1

BSS 8c:21:0a:c5:47:c8(on wlan0)

   TSF: 1319566336384 usec (15d, 06:32:46)

   freq: 2437

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

   signal: -66.00 dBm

   last seen: 434 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: njhxgcrczx

   Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

   DS Parameter set: channel 6

   Country: US   Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

      Channels [1 - 13] @ 20 dBm

   ERP: <no flags>

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: (0x0000)

   Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x106e

         HT20/HT40

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         RX HT40 SGI

         No RX STBC

         Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

         DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: No restriction (0x00)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 6

       * secondary channel offset: above

       * STA channel width: any

       * RIFS: 0

       * HT protection: nonmember

       * non-GF present: 0

       * OBSS non-GF present: 1

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   WPA:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 00000000-0000-1000-0000-8c210ac547c8

       * Manufacturer: TP-LINK

       * Model: TL-WR740N

       * Model Number: 1.0

       * Serial Number: 1.0

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: Wireless N Router WR740N

       * Config methods: Ethernet, Label, PBC

       * RF Bands: 0x1

```

wireless extensions is being phased out progressively

----------

